
Guess the Correlation - antognini
http://guessthecorrelation.com/
======
joshvm
Guessing on the low end is very difficult, I would make a terrible
statistician (or politician?).

~~~
taneq
Agreed. I took one game to calibrate (I've just never worked with scatter
plots much and had no idea what various P-levels "looked like") and got ~30 on
my second game. What finally killed me was a streak of low correlations -
Eyeballing gives me no idea if it's a 0.05 or a 0.35. Anything 0.45 - 0.8
seemed pretty easy. I didn't really get anything over 0.85.

------
IIAOPSW
"you appear to be offline. please reconnect and try again"

I'm pretty sure I'm online. Anyone else getting this error?

~~~
vitd
I'm on iOS and its suggesting I try Firefox or Chrome. Terrible user
experience.

~~~
rubyn00bie
You're using a private browser window. It probably needs local storage.
Disable private browsing and it works fine.

------
prjohnson
Fantastic... I teach quant research at the grad level. Game is simple and fun-
ish. Learning to visualize and think about correlations for the first time can
be tough—game is perfect to engage students and supplement textbooks, lecture.

------
isomorph
The higher the correlation, the harder I find it to guess. (r = ... umm... :P
)

~~~
cgriswald
My physics prof was fond of saying "Your intuition sucks."

I played by following my intuition and did quite well in the higher end but
found the lower end much harder. I'm guessing because I was feeling my way
through it, my brain was trying to see patterns even where there weren't any,
pushing my guesses higher than the plot showed.

~~~
graedus
> found the lower end much harder

Same, although I think I overcompensated for the tendency to see patterns
everywhere and generally guessed too low for R < 0.5.

------
aquarin
No negative correlation? Also, it seems the human mind is estimating the
robust correlation, but the game is estimating the classical one. This can
explain the discrepancy at low and high values.

------
djhn
I love it, but I think it should get progressively harder? It's too easy to
keep going far longer than seems reasonable to spend on the game.

------
MaysonL
Leaderboard should have a points per guess score (perhaps for a minimum # of
guesses) as well as total points, which only values persistence.

------
alblue
Guess a username that isn't in use might be a more appropriate name for the
game. And why do I care what you think I should be called anyway?

Bonus "this site is showing frequent pop-ups; do you wish to disable further
alerts from this site?" Damn right I do.

Perhaps if the author had spent a little more on the UX and a little less on
the pixelated UI then it would have been something I would have vested more
time in.

------
dzhiurgis
Guess R; increase your P.

------
dsjoerg
ten well spent minutes thank you

------
exnihiloprime
They need to add a leaderboard.

~~~
onion2k
Why? What would be the benefit of demonstrating you're better or worse than
other players? There's nothing to gain from winning.

~~~
Noughmad
That is true for most games, yet people are still interested in the score.

------
8note
that gets boring quick

streak of 6 with a mean error of 0.03

------
cplease
This seems like a lot of work for... a not very fun or playable game? to prove
some kind of point?

